# Colorado funny



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one, watching the test pattern on the tv.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

wow, maan. what if dog spelled God


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

99.999% of all dogs are dyslexic and dog is God spelled backwards.....hmmmm !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

the one on the right looks like me from way back in the day

the hair,the mustache, the squinty eyes

not that i smoked weed, just had a lot of hair,a stache and needed glasses :wink:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

OK SGB, thats your story and your sticking to it. lol

I had a dog years ago that looked like the one on the left after he would steal your beer, or two.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Hehehehe. NY will, eventually, make marijuana legal. But, you can't have a gun that shoots 11 times without reloading. However, that will not last long as I bet some hipsters will be pissed when they run out of lead while trying to defend their stash.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

LMAO............good one Rick


----------

